# FS: Albino BN plecoes,1 pair of Black Moscow guppies



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

regular fin 2.5-3 CM- $3 each
Long fin All sold
1 - pair of Black Moscow guppies $5 for the pair

All these guys are very healthy and eat very well!


----------



## cpool (Apr 30, 2010)

PMed you!!!


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

daily bump..........


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

daily bump pm's replied to...............


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

daily bump.............. MERRY CHRISTMAS TO EVERYONE


----------



## oscars (May 1, 2010)

PM sent.......


----------



## oscars (May 1, 2010)

PM sent your way.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

updated, bump........


----------



## newfie (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi,I take the pair of dwarf white parrots if you still have them.


----------



## Gone Fishy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello,

I have purchased fish from Clown Lover and seen first hand his setups, truly a dedicated hobbiest. I am now the proud owner of perfect specimens of a Gold Severum and at Rotkiel Red Should Severum (sp.?). I would absolutely recommend his fish to anyone. Free Bump for a nice guy and WOW, awesome setups!!

Lance


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Bump angel picture added.............


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

New year update bump..........


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

Laurie can you please tell me the requirements for the dwarf blood parrots and the temperments. 
I fell in love with them when I saw them, but I'm not sure that they will fit my current setup.
Thanks.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Tazzy_toon said:


> Laurie can you please tell me the requirements for the dwarf blood parrots and the temperments.
> I fell in love with them when I saw them, but I'm not sure that they will fit my current setup.
> Thanks.


 Hi they are a cichlids but tend to be non- aggressive in a community tank situation, the only thing I would concern myself about is the guppy fry. But I think anything bigger go after fry. You do not have to fuss with them at all, fun to watch and cute as well.


----------



## newfie (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi.
Happy New Year From Albert and family.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

newfie said:


> Hi.
> Happy New Year From Albert and family.


 Right back at you, hope you had great new years, Cheers


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

bump................


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

New homes needed, bump..............


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

daily bump..............


----------



## ilam (Apr 28, 2011)

what kinda plecos are those? i have one exactly the same but it was sold as a common pleco.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Albino Bristle nose


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

bump.............


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

bump................


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

Pm'd you about them loaches


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

bump..............


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

bump..................


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Added fish bump............


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Do you know what species the albino corys are?


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

*Nope*



TomC said:


> Do you know what species the albino corys are?


Bought these 3 guys 1.5 years ago and they were called white albino cories at the LFS, I thought white albino was their species and I definately don't know the Latin name. I guess you could google it though.

Cheers Laurie


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Clown Lover said:


> Bought these 3 guys 1.5 years ago and they were called white albino cories at the LFS, I thought white albino was their species and I definately don't know the Latin name. I guess you could google it though.
> 
> Cheers Laurie


 Thanks. I was looking for albino bronze cories. Most of the pet shop ones seem to be peppers.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

bump.................


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

ttt......................


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Aw, if only I remembered this thread when you came by for the anubias..if you're ever in the neighborhood again i'll take the moscow guppies:bigsmile:


----------

